# When trees fight back



## orchid527 (Mar 9, 2017)

I do a lot of backpacking and climbing, and I saw this while doing a section of the Appalachian trail north of the Nantahala gorge. The wood that is being "consumed" is a 2x8. I thought it looked funny, so I stopped and took the photo. Mike


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2017)

Eventually, Nature will reclaim all.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 9, 2017)

Great! LOL! Love that tree!


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2017)

I assume you're section hiking...good thinking! I've done
all of the trail, but pooped out in Maine. Section hiking is
definitely more fun that tromping along until it's just putting one foot in front of the other just to get along the
trail. Have fun!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2017)

nobody is stealing that sign!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 10, 2017)

Now, if trees were only a bit faster, they might just have a fighting chance.

I've done the AT in one chunk, back in '96 when I was a mere 33 years young. I could still manage it, but it would be a different trip for sure. I'd love to do more long distance hiking, but honestly there are so many people walking the nationally recognized trails that it has become more of a walking college party. I guess there is always Alaska... if it weren't so darn cold!


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 10, 2017)

Kudos to you two for your accomplishments. I have been a backpacker all of my life, mostly in the western mountains and deserts. Eventually I took up mountaineering, but had to let that go due to age and injuries, but it sure was an exciting time in my life. Now in my late 60s, the best I can do is section hiking and 14ers. You are certainly right about the heavy use and party atmosphere. I try my best to avoid them, but it is getting to be more and more difficult. They are so full of hubris and at the same time so ignorant. Fortunately, these are mostly benign environments, so they don't often die when they do something stupid. Mike


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2017)

That is a great tree!!!


----------



## Don I (Mar 13, 2017)

This is a very fast tree by the sign, which doesn't look all that old. Don't stand in one spot too long.
Don


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you for sharing!
This is quite something!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Mar 17, 2017)

I just hope the tree doesn't break it's teeth on the big bolt that's sticking out, while munching on that piece of wood.

Great picture.


Rob Z.


----------

